# new recipe



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

over here in texas, our cca has a monthly magazine called tide. i don't know if it's a national thing or not, but this past month it had a spinach artichoke flounder recipe in it. it just sounded good and looked easy, so i gave it a shot today. if you have the magazine, i highly recommend the recipe. it's a spinach artichoke heart sauce over lightly fried filets on a bed of pasta(i used brown rice). even the wife was bragging on it. i might get lucky tonight!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck lol. That wine should help


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good looking stuff....good luck on extra-curricular activities tonight!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

a friend gave me some fresh tuna last night and today, my shrimp guy showed up. soooooo---i fired up the pit and grilled em. EVO, garlic powder, salt and pepper. over a hot bed of coals for about 3 min each side. had some of the spinach sauce to put on it. i'm going to have to work a little harder at the gym. looks a lot like night before lasts meal.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD:thumbup: Where did you get the red cook wear from, what size are they, looks like cast iron?


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

It looks like Le Creuset or something similar. It’s awesome cookware but a bit pricey. I lucked out and found some at a thrift store my gf drug me into for a steal of $15 a piece for a Dutch oven and skillet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

watergator said:


> It looks like Le Creuset or something similar. It’s awesome cookware but a bit pricey. I lucked out and found some at a thrift store my gf drug me into for a steal of $15 a piece for a Dutch oven and skillet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah that's what it is. enamel coated cast iron. great stuff. my mom gave me one and my wife bought one. not sure about the size. i like cast iron for almost everything, but it marks up the electric stove top. so we use this stuff up stairs, but downstairs is another matter. i have a home made 5 burner propane stove and i use a variety of cast iron skillets and dutch ovens for gumbos, stews and such. do most frying down there cause it stinks up our little house if we do it up stairs. to answer the question, i think we got the cook ware at Marshalls and my mom got the other at the Le Creuset store. or so i'm told.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, that all looks really good, where's my plate?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

What’s the spinach and artichoke sauce recipe??


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

here it is.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the spinach artichoke flounder recipe. Gave it a go tonight using scamp. It was as good as you said. Wife loved it and wants it to be a regular on the menu. Only change I made was adding some cilantro right before serving.


----------

